# I love making soap, but hate thinking of names for it...



## supersoaper3000 (Apr 12, 2010)

I just came up with this design a couple of days ago.  Listing it on etsy as 'Forest Jade Fantasy' to go with the Sage/Fennel EO blend that it is scented with.  I'd would love any suggestions anyone may have for an alternate name.  What does this soap make you think of?  Thanks for any and all assistance


----------



## Woodi (Apr 12, 2010)

Well, since you ask:  the first thing that came to my mind (don't hit me) was:: Eels in aspic (sorry).

I like your Forest Jade fantasy.


----------



## supersoaper3000 (Apr 12, 2010)

Love it!  Yeah, I don't think I'll adopt that one.  Thanks for your input tho, I do appreciate it!


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 12, 2010)

What is your customer base like? That should guide your choices a bit. I see serpent's lair or something mystical and earthy like that.


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 12, 2010)

Moss is a very trendy word right now, probably searched a lot if you could work that in because of the green tones.


----------



## Northland Naturals (Apr 12, 2010)

Emerald City


----------



## Twilitr (Apr 13, 2010)

Great minds think alike. I was thinking Emerald Isle


----------



## Woodi (Apr 13, 2010)

It also looks like marbled glass.
 Marble fantasy? 

Emerald sounds good too....Emerald Marble? is 'marble' or 'marbled' a pretty word? Not sure now, as it's only 5:30AM here now, brain not fully awake yet.

It's truly beautiful soap. I'll bet it sells out quickly.

How did you get the clear jellied look? is this MP? How DID you get all those colors in there? 

Gorgeous, just gorgeous! I wouldn't be able to pass your table without buying a bar or three.


----------



## supersoaper3000 (Apr 13, 2010)

Tabitha: great tip with the moss! Always looking for more search tag ideas, that is a good one, thanks   

Northland: I wonder what the Emerald city smells like? Especially with rainbow hued horse of many color droppings littering the streets...

Twilitr: Great extension of the Emerald Idea, thanks!

Woodi: Yeah, this is a clear M&P. My methods are pretty insane...but since you asked: this is a combination of four different colors, mixed and cooled in separate containers, then when it is just barely set up I cut some of the material into thin ribbons using a cheese slicer and tear the rest into smallish pieces.  I then take a gold mica suspended in glycerin and dabble that onto the clear pieces.  Next we dump the whole thing into a heated chamber that I made and use a big, heavy stick to agitate the material into a semi-paste that mixes all the stuff together.  Very, very touchy as clear m&p will turn white if you over do it.  In the end I have a big ol' brick that I cut into these bars.
Back in the 90's I had a job mixing colors and doing R&D for a soap company called TSPink (the owner is an artist who trained and inspired me to see the wonderful expressive potential of clear soap).  I got paid to play with hundreds of pounds of M&P that I didn't have to pay for, total dream job (until it got all corporate).  My point is, I wouldn't recommend trying something like this as the potential for failure is pretty substantial.  If you are interested I would be happy to make a tutorial or two about getting some cool fx with clear M&P that are much easier to achieve.
Thanks to you all for your input, it really does help me to get as many different perspectives as I can.   You guys rock!


----------



## agriffin (Apr 13, 2010)

supersoaper3000 said:
			
		

> Tabitha: great tip with the moss! Always looking for more search tag ideas, that is a good one, thanks
> 
> Northland: I wonder what the Emerald city smells like? Especially with rainbow hued horse of many color droppings littering the streets...
> 
> ...



Failure is how people learn to succeed.  There are some pretty clever M&P soapers on here that could probably replicate that without a tutorial.  It's very beautiful- thanks for posting it.  The colors are wonderful- I like the emerald name idea as well.


----------



## honor435 (Apr 13, 2010)

that is SO pretty, how bout fantasy?


----------



## supersoaper3000 (Apr 13, 2010)

Eeep! My post does give off a 'don't try this at home vibe' doesn't it? Sorry about that, thanks for calling it out agriffin.  I just meant I am still pretty recreational in my crafting and tend to produce a bit of waste in the pursuit of nice lookin soap.


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 13, 2010)

supersoaper3000,

I thought your post was fine.

Ian would kill for a couple of your tutorials to add to the SMF tutorial site. He will link it back to you, if you are game. If you would rather keep it under your hat that is all good too.

Thanks for the offer.


----------



## valor (Apr 13, 2010)

It makes me think of the Kelp Forests and how they sway in the refracted light. Or Spring Leaves or Dew Dappled Leaves. New Leaves...Spring Fling...Forest Fairy. Meadow Fronds. Fern Fronds. It is TDF soap! Absolutely gorgeous! I would love to see more pics!!!!


----------



## carebear (Apr 13, 2010)

supersoaper3000 said:
			
		

> Eeep! My post does give off a 'don't try this at home vibe' doesn't it? Sorry about that, thanks for calling it out agriffin.  I just meant I am still pretty recreational in my crafting and tend to produce a bit of waste in the pursuit of nice lookin soap.


I thought what you wrote was very helpful and am thrilled with your offer to share your knowledge and experience.


----------



## RockinRodeoChick (Apr 14, 2010)

I dunno... but it makes me think of quartz... maybe Mossy Quartz? Hehe. I'm not very good with names either...


----------



## supersoaper3000 (Apr 15, 2010)

Wow! Thanks for the input everybody   

It sounds like we are all pretty much coming from the same direction here, it really is a big help feeling out product names like this so thanks again :!:


----------



## Chay (Apr 15, 2010)

Not that it helps with the name but your soap looks like green fluorite, a very beautiful stone.


----------



## gekko62 (Apr 17, 2010)

It looks old english,like something out of the old Arthurian tales? Morgaines Deep, Avalon Mist,Mystic Isle.It's truly gorgeous soap,whatever you name it! 8)


----------



## GAJenny (May 3, 2010)

It makes me think of fairy's and fairy dust, mossy like too. I'm not really sure why I think that lol


----------



## Lesley (May 14, 2010)

Very nice piece of soap


----------



## mariflo (May 14, 2010)

Lovely soap!
It makes me think of "The Eagle Nebula". 
Wonderful color and light combination ...


----------



## dcornett (May 14, 2010)

Beautiful soap! It definetly resembles some type of gemstone, so I think "emerald" would be very suiting. I like Emerald Forest.


----------

